# Rhyno Lite Vs. Rhyno Lite XL



## Behrtattoo (Dec 30, 2004)

Which one is better and why? I have done a little web research, however I can't seem to find a difference.  

Cheers


----------



## pherret (Feb 18, 2004)

xl weight is 590g 29.2 mm wide and is welded and machined. I would say these will be stronger.

rhyno lite weight is 550g. 27.5mm wide and pinned.

If you are just buying the rims get the xl cause they are the same price. If you are getting a built up set and are on a budget I would say go with the rhyno on xt for 120. The xl's are 40 bucks more. I have 2 sets of rhynos and haven't had a problem for cross country(250lbs). Just remember to retension them and dish them when you get the wheels.


----------



## Behrtattoo (Dec 30, 2004)

pherret said:


> xl weight is 590g 29.2 mm wide and is welded and machined. I would say these will be stronger.
> 
> rhyno lite weight is 550g. 27.5mm wide and pinned.
> 
> If you are just buying the rims get the xl cause they are the same price. If you are getting a built up set and are on a budget I would say go with the rhyno on xt for 120. The xl's are 40 bucks more. I have 2 sets of rhynos and haven't had a problem for cross country(250lbs). Just remember to retension them and dish them when you get the wheels.


thanks, I'm at 280lbs, and these seem to be the most popular choice to upgrade to from my beaten Mavic Crossrocs. Oh and I guess I'm still new to the Mtb lingo...retension and dish?


----------



## pherret (Feb 18, 2004)

I go between 250-260. Add 10-15lbs for my camelback. So we are close. If you want bomb proof, go 36 hole mammoths if you can live with the weight. I have 2 sets of 32 hole mammoth on lx hubs and 2 sets of 36 hole rhyno lites on xt disk. Both have been great. rhynos I have only had for 4-5 months, mammoths for 3-4 years. 

Retension is checking the tension on all the spokes(usually loose if machine built). Then I stress relieve them by putting the hub on the side and putting weight on the rim. then do otherside. You will hear popping of the spokes. Then I grab spokes pairs in my hand and squeeze hard(gloves recomended) and also where the spokes v I put a lever in there and torque. The spokes will loosen slightly because of wind up. After than I retension the spokes.

Dishing is making sure the rim is centered on the hub. Some machine built I have recieved has been of by 1/4-1/2 an inch. 

When you buy machine built at our weight make sure you get a decent name brand spoke like dt. Are you buying rims and having them built up or getting a premade wheelset? What kind of riding are you going to do with these wheels?


----------



## Behrtattoo (Dec 30, 2004)

pherret said:


> I go between 250-260. Add 10-15lbs for my camelback. So we are close. If you want bomb proof, go 36 hole mammoths if you can live with the weight. I have 2 sets of 32 hole mammoth on lx hubs and 2 sets of 36 hole rhyno lites on xt disk. Both have been great. rhynos I have only had for 4-5 months, mammoths for 3-4 years.
> 
> Retension is checking the tension on all the spokes(usually loose if machine built). Then I stress relieve them by putting the hub on the side and putting weight on the rim. then do otherside. You will hear popping of the spokes. Then I grab spokes pairs in my hand and squeeze hard(gloves recomended) and also where the spokes v I put a lever in there and torque. The spokes will loosen slightly because of wind up. After than I retension the spokes.
> 
> ...


These will be mostly for XC. I ride very aggressive, and my riding (other than climbs) doesn't show my weight. I enjoy my SS more than my 9sp. I ride an avg of 60mi a week when I work the weekend. When I have off the weekend that avg goes to 90mi.

I looked at the Rhyno's cause of cost. I am a family man with kids and I am putting myself through college. So cost is important.

I plan to buy them as a completed wheelset. I am in pretty good with the mng of my LBS, so I'm hoping he can make all the adjustments for me.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## pherret (Feb 18, 2004)

If you do decide on the rhyno/xt setup, I bought 2 from nashbar which has them priced at 149. Get them to price match to 119.98 at pricepoint and then find a 10 or 20 percent coupon and have them apply it. One person said they couldn't and the next time I called they said they could. I got 2 sets at 95. When I bought them they were using dt spokes. Definately retension them and check the dish if you get from nashbar. Both of mine were on the loose side and one was dished perfectly the other set wasn't. 

How do you like the SS? I have thought about converting my ht to ss but don't know if I would make it up the hills.


----------



## Behrtattoo (Dec 30, 2004)

pherret said:


> If you do decide on the rhyno/xt setup, I bought 2 from nashbar which has them priced at 149. Get them to price match to 119.98 at pricepoint and then find a 10 or 20 percent coupon and have them apply it. One person said they couldn't and the next time I called they said they could. I got 2 sets at 95. When I bought them they were using dt spokes. Definately retension them and check the dish if you get from nashbar. Both of mine were on the loose side and one was dished perfectly the other set wasn't.
> 
> How do you like the SS? I have thought about converting my ht to ss but don't know if I would make it up the hills.


I got a Redline Monocog Flight for xmas. I like it enough that even though I am looking for wheels for my geared, I would rather ride the SS. LOL..you can make it up the hills.


----------

